# How much supplies do you go through?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

No bedding... we don't have stalls yet.
I'd say a bag of feed lasts 1-2 months around here.
Hay.... 15-30 bales a month, depending on the weather.


----------



## HORSESNJ (Jan 8, 2015)

poundinghooves said:


> No bedding... we don't have stalls yet.
> I'd say a bag of feed lasts 1-2 months around here.
> Hay.... 15-30 bales a month, depending on the weather.


are those numbers per horse? or how many horses do you have on your property? Thank you!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Right now I have two larger minis and a Welsh pony (altogether they weight around 1200 lbs, maybe a bit more) so it's like one regular sized horse.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our horses are out 24x7, so no bedding. We feed round bales of hay. In the coldest part of winter it works out to about 30 lbs hay/day/horse since there is no grass. We don't give much feed...around a 50 lb bag/horse/month of 14% protein pellets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My horses are also out 24/7 with access to a run in, so (thankfully) no bedding.

For hay, I allocate 4 ton/horse/year for fairly easy keepers. I have 1 who gets 4 ton/year and one gets 3 ton per years, so 4 is a pretty good average.

A 50 lb bag of vitamin/mineral supplement lasts me about 4-5 months with 2 horses, and I go through 2 40 lb bags of alfalfa pellets per month for both horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 7 full sized horses and 1 yearling who's growing fast. 

Per month we buy a pallet of Strategy GX by Purina. A pallet = 1 ton, so 40 bags ad 10 lbs of white loose stock salt. 

Per feeding, when they are in the barn, they go through 2 50 lb bales/hay 

Out on pasture when the weather is good, they get free fed from 1600 lb round bales. I go through 3-4 blaes/month in winter. No matter what you do, there's a lot of waste with round bales. 

I buy my bedding from the race track by the truck load, it's the least expensive way that I've found. I use 3 truckloads/year in the barn.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a super tidy, super easy keeper mare who lives in a stall with large attached paddock and who would far rather be out in the paddock than in the stall. I probably put about 3 wheelbarrow loads of shavings in her stall (provided by barn) per month, since she usually does her business outside. Back when she was in a stall with out a run (turned out most days to a paddock) she would go through about a bag of pelleted bedding per week.

Hay, I anticipate using 10-12 50lb bales of first cut local grass hay per month, less when she is turned out in the pasture during the day, more if it's particularly cold and blustery, so it averages out, although it rarely goes below 0 C where I live.

Feed, she gets about 1 lb of alfalfa pellets with about 120g of Triple Crown vitamin/mineral supplement. Works out to about $0.60 per day.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

one horse - free choice hay, and 250lbs of sr feed, and 100 lbs of alfalfa molasses and 100 lbs of beet pulp a month.
The other horses get approx one to one and a half bales of hay per week 120 lb bales of good alfalfa, some are on pasture and get a tad less.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Per week: 
Two stalls, two horses (one OTTB and one Quarter)
1 bag triple crown senior
1 bag nutrena perform
25 lb alfalfa cubes 
2-3 bales grass hay
1/4 bale peanut hay

2 bags shavings, 2 bags pellets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

We have: 2 average horses, 1 donkey, and 2 minis. 

For bedding, the minis are the only ones who get bedding, the big horses are out 24/7, but the minis have a little run in shelter, so I put sawdust in that. 
We go through maybe 1/2 a bale a week for the equine (all 5). Maybe less.... Not quite sure. 
We go through a bag a feed probably every 2 weeks??? I get a 50 lb bag and feed about 8 cups a day.


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*How much did I go through?*

Well, I know have a bottle calf that eats what my horse does... so I'll try to guess what it was before that. A big bale of hay would last Duke around 4-5 months, a bag of grain would last around 2 months, and I would go through about a bag of shavings every month, since I only put him in when there was bad weather, or only for a couple minutes.


----------

